# Sensoren im Feld sammeln



## blimaa (3 September 2021)

Hi

Wir sammeln normale Sensoren mit IO-Link Hubs im Feld. Diese haben M8 Anschlüsse. Diese sind von Balluff. Nun hat Balluff Lieferzeiten von 35 Wochen (mindestens?) voranschlagt.
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Alternativen. So wie es aussieht, hat so ziemlich jeder IO-Link Master im Portofolio (allerdings nur 8 Ports, 16 Port wäre natürlich klasse).

Was uns an den Balluff Geräten gefiel und was wir gerne auch wieder hätten:
- Stabil, da Zinkdruckguss (Kann neu aber auch Kunststoff sein)
- Preisgünstig
- 16 Eingänge auf sehr kompakten Platz (z.B. BNI IOL-104-002-Z046)
- Super IP20 Platine mit 8 oder 16 EA

Wisst ihr gute Alternativen welche auch in nützlicher Frist lieferbar sind?

Gruss Blimaa


----------



## maxder2te (3 September 2021)

Hallo.
Mir ist durch die Fragestellung nicht ganz klar, ob du IO-Link Master suchst oder IO-Link Aktor/Sensorhubs.

IO-Hubs:
IO-Hubs mit Metallgehäuse sind am Markt eher dünn gesät, sind Balluff und Murrelektronik eher Platzhirschen.
Die von Murrelektronik gibts 16-kanalig, allerdings mit 2 Kanälen pro Buchse, d.h. du brauchst T-Stücke oder Y-Kabel.




__





						MVP12-Metall 8xM12 DI16 IOL im Murrelektronik Shop
					

IO-Link Version 1.1 | IO-Link Devices | IO-Link Hub | Kompaktmodul, IO-Link V1.1, Anschlussleitungen finden Sie im Onlineshop unter...




					shop.murrelektronik.de
				



Ich ab mittlerweile auch bei Belden was gefunden, ebenfalls 8xM12.








						0960 IOL 381-001 - IO-Link Hubs | Belden
					

LioN-P, IO-Link I/O Hub, 16DI (8x  M12), Class A, Metal, 60 mm



					catalog.belden.com
				




Aus Kunststoff in IP65/67 gibts die von IFM, Murrelektronik, Turck, Balluff, Siemens (ET200AL) und wahrscheinlich noch einige mehr.

in IP20 gibts welche von Turck und Siemens.




__





						I/O-Hub zur Anbindung digitaler Signale an IO-Link-Master - 8 universelle digitale Kanäle, PNP
					






					www.turck.de
				







__





						I/O-Hub zur Anbindung digitaler Signale an IO-Link-Master - 8 universelle digitale Kanäle, PNP
					






					www.turck.de
				



Jene von Siemens sind zwar für den Einsatz mit Befehs- und Meldegeräten konzipiert, findet man aber eine passende Befstigung lassen sie sich auch so nutzen, z.B.




__





						Produktdetails - SiePortal - Siemens DE
					





					mall.industry.siemens.com
				



Sie sind auch preislich interessant, weil sie in die Kategorie Schalttechnik fallen und da die Rabatte meist höher sind als bei den Automatisierungskomponenten.

8-kanalige IO-Link Master sind am Markt etwas dünn gesät. z.B. von Wenglor








						IO-Link-Master Multiprotokoll (EP0L001)
					

Dieser IO-Link-Master ermöglicht eine einfache Anbindung von IO-Link-Sensoren sowie Standard-Sensoren an PROFINET und EtherNet/IPTM. Mit der Schu...




					www.wenglor.com
				



Das Ding dürfte Original von Belden kommen, dort gibts auch bereits IO-Hubs (siehe oben).




__





						LioN-Power IO-Link System
					

LioN-Power IO-Link System



					lumberg-automation.com
				



Im Kunststoffgehäuse hat auch Baumer was im Programm








						IO-Link Master PROFINET, 8-Port, IP67
					

IO-Link Master




					www.baumer.com
				



Auch Siemens hat mittlerweile einen 8-kanaligen Master




__





						Produktdetails - SiePortal - Siemens WW
					





					mall.industry.siemens.com


----------



## testor (4 September 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> ....
> Ich ab mittlerweile auch bei Belden was gefunden, ebenfalls 8xM12.
> 
> 
> ...





maxder2te schrieb:


> Das Ding dürfte Original von Belden kommen, dort gibts auch bereits IO-Hubs (siehe oben).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann es sein das die Hubs von Belden/Lumberg nur vertrieben werden aber eigentlich von P&F kommen? In der Doku von P&F deklariert man sich jedenfalls ganz klar als Hersteller (1.4), ansonsten sehen sich die Module sehr ähnlich und die Anleitung liest sich gleich:
P&F IO-Hub

Falls das was für den Fragesteller wäre würde ich wurde in dem Fall mal bei P&F erfragen. Laut eigenen Aussagen ist man dort nicht ganz so von den Lieferengpässen betroffen.


----------



## blimaa (4 September 2021)

Hi
Also eigentlich suche ich Hubs.
Aber M8und nicht M12 Anschluss für den Sensor. Das hatteni wr eingesetzt, fand ich aber nicht toll...
Anscheinend hat ja jeder Hersteller Master im Sortiment. Ich denke ein Master zu bekommen könnte in der Zukunft machbar sein.
Intressanterweise het auch Beckhoff Hubs im Sortiment. Weiss jemand wie bei Beckhoff die Liefersituation ist?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 September 2021)

blimaa schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie bei Beckhoff die Liefersituation ist?


Für meine letzte Bestellung wurden 3 Monate anvisiert. Es variiert aber je nach Bauteil, oft nach oben.

Zur Info, es kam erst eine Infomail von Beckhoff, die Preise werden dieses Jahr noch erhöht. Soweit ich mich erinnere um 3 bzw. 4 Prozent. Je nach Bauteilgruppe. Den Stichtag weiß ich nicht auswendig.


----------



## blimaa (7 September 2021)

Hi
Besten Dank für eure Antworten.
Wir probierens jetzt mal Beckhoff. 12-14 Wochen wurden veranschlagt. Hoffe sie könnens einhalten. Master wird Siemens. Eigentlich sehen die Siemens IP20 Hubs intfessant aus, aber wie montiere ich diese am Besten auf mein Montageblech?

Siemens hub IP 20


----------

